# International prices for MAC products



## Susanne (Feb 24, 2008)

I am not sure whether there is already a thread about this topic or not. 
But have you ever thought about the prices which we international customers have to pay for MAC products?

This is for example what we pay in Germany:

lipglass $14.00. Here 15.50 € (that are $23.00 converted)

eyeshadow $14.00. Here 15,50 € (that are $23.00 converted)

MSF $24.50. Here 25,00 € (that are $37.00 converted)

blush  $17.50. Here 20,50 € (that are $ 30.50 converted)


Of course I know that it depends on the rate of exchange that can change every day. 
But I think that we international users not only have a disadvantage because of the releasing delay, we also have to pay much more money for the products when they are released at last.

How do you think about it? And what do other international customers pay for MAC products?

Edit: $ = US $


----------



## breechan (Feb 24, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but those are US $ prices you quoted? MAC is actually a Canadian company. I just thought I'd point that out seeing as how the US market would also constitute an international market rather than domestic. However, it's complicated since MAC is part of the EL empire (where is that based anyways?). 

I try to buy MAC when I'm in Canada or the USA, rather than here in Japan, where the prices are jacked up about 30%.


----------



## Julzie (Feb 24, 2008)

In Australia, we pay $32AUD for one MAC eye shadow!
MSFs are about $45AUD.
The Slimshines are $35AUD! Crazy prices!


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah make up prices in AUS are outrageous. It really does turn me off buying more stuff from counters/stores here. Ebay is such a better option if you get a reputable seller.


----------



## Purity (Feb 24, 2008)

MAC is really expensive in Sweden, too... These are the prices that I know of so far (1 sek = 0.16 usd, I've converted the prices and rounded them off)

Eyeshadows - 145 sek = $22.50
Studio fix fluid foundation - 250 sek = $39
Technakohl - 145 sek = $22.50
Plush lash mascara - 125 sek = $19.50
Fluidline - 170 sek = $26.50
Blot powder (loose) - 230 sek = $36
#208 brush - 200 sek = $31
Sheertone blush - 205 sek = $32
Lipgeleé - 160 sek = $25
Paint - 180 sek = $28
Mattene lipstick - 175 sek = $27
Lipstick - 170 sek = $26.50
Shadestick - 170 sek = $26.50
Pigment - 210 sek = $32.50
Prep + prime face - 220 sek = $34
Paint pot - 185 sek = $29
Eyebrow pen - 155 sek - $24
Fix+ - 155 sek - $24
Blushcreme - 205 sek - $32
#187 brush - 435 sek - $67.50
#150 large powder brush - 435 sek = $67.50
Hyper real foundation - 260 sek = $40.50
msf - 265 sek = $41
msf natural - 250 sek = $39
foundation pump - 50 sek = $8
Lip liner - 150 sek = $23.50

My dad has promised me a trip tp NY this summer, I really hope we'll go because I will shop MAC like CRAZY over there, both because of the low prices but also because of the pro products (only have counters in Sweden)


----------



## MACJunkie57 (Feb 24, 2008)

In the UK:

eyeshadows, fluidlines etc. are £10 ($20)
lipglosses are £10.50 ($21)
MSFs are £16.50 ($33)


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purity* 

 
_MAC is really expensive in Sweden, too_

 
This is off topic but I've heard over there the taxes are higher but you actually can see where it goes, am I right?
Sorry I was just curious.


----------



## Purity (Feb 24, 2008)

*Paramnesia:* I think we have like 25% tax or something, included in the price of the products. It's still more expensive than in the US if you exclude the tax, though.


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purity* 

 
_*Paramnesia:* I think we have like 25% tax or something, included in the price of the products. It's still more expensive than in the US if you exclude the tax, though._

 
Oh cool, yeah I had heard somewhere that you had higher taxes there but you have pretty good things like health system.
I don't think tax is too bad here but sometimes you do wonder where the money goes.


----------



## Purity (Feb 24, 2008)

*Paramnesia: *Yeah, we pay 30% income tax aswell. A bit high, but we've got an excellent health system, and it's free to go to school (even university) and you get a study allowance each month from the gounvernment.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 24, 2008)

it pisses me off that we have to pay so much more for makeup when other countries get them cheaper


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

MAC used to be a Canadian company but when it was bought out by Estee Lauder its basically an American brand--headquarters in the US, probably most things created in some lab in the US. 

So MAC is cheapest in the US, then I'd say Canada (I used to complain about the differences but seeing some of these Int'l prices, I think I'll be quiet!). 

I think you could get it cheaper if you have a friend do a CP for you and mail it to you--but shipping could be a big factor as I looked into this just b/w Us and Canada and it would almost be the same price as I pay here, so unless I do some super huge order, I can just pay the prices here or wait for a road trip.


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purity* 

 
_*Paramnesia: *Yeah, we pay 30% income tax aswell. A bit high, but we've got an excellent health system, and it's free to go to school (even university) and you get a study allowance each month from the gounvernment._

 
Oh wow that's awesome.
Compared to the US university is so much more accessible, though uni is not free we have like interest free student loans called HEC's, which we pay back when we earn over something like $38k p.a. Also depending on your/your parents income you can receive a study allowance and rent assistance.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACJunkie57* 

 
_In the UK:

eyeshadows, fluidlines etc. are £10 ($20)
lipglosses are £10.50 ($21)
MSFs are £16.50 ($33)_

 
Lipsticks are usually £11  (approx $22)
Full-size pigments £15   (approx $30)
Bushes vary from:
#311 = £12
#225 = £25
#136 = £40
Brush cleaner £7.50


Edit: I'm realising now how much more we're paying in the UK compared to the US!


----------



## frostdoll (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_This is for example what we pay in Germany:

lipglass $14.00. Here 15.50 € (that are $23.00 converted)

eyeshadow $14.00. Here 15,50 € (that are $23.00 converted)

MSF $24.50. Here 25,00 € (that are $37.00 converted)

blush  $17.50. Here 20,50 € (that are $ 30.50 converted)
_

 
in Italy it's about the same (checking my receipts):

Paintpot 18,50 €
Kohl 15€
Eyeshadow 15€
Pan eyeshadow 12€
Premade Quad 39€
Lipstick 17,50€

I used to buy a lot of stuff on eBay either for the low exchange rate or just being able to get LE items, there are too many fakes now and since last year customs also put high import duties on all makeup packages


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frostdoll* 

 
_I used to buy a lot of stuff on eBay either for the low exchange rate or just being able to get LE items, there are too many fakes now and since last year customs also put high import duties on all makeup packages_

 
I'm getting more worried about fakes now too... I prefer the idea of swapping or CP through communities -or just paying the full price in UK shops!


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 24, 2008)

its not fair that we have to pay so much more =/ when i went to australia during summer i was shocked at the prices! and i thought OUR mac was expensive >_< anyways, heres what we pay converted to US dollars:

eyeshadow: pot $17 / pan $13
lipstick: $20
lipglass: $19
blush: $23
paint pots: $23
MSFs: $29
fluidlines: $20
pigments: $27

to name a few =/


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 24, 2008)

MAC prices are around the same price in the Netherlands as in Germany. Here are a few examples of what we pay (our prices include 19% VAT). 

Blush = €19,- ($28,-)
Bronzer = €20,- ($30,-)
Beauty powder = €23,50 ($34,-)
MSF = €23,50 ($34,-)
Select Tint = €24,- ($35,-)
Eyeshadow = €14,50 ($22,-)
Lipglass = €16,75 ($24,-)
Plushglass = €21,- ($31,-)
Lipstick = €17,- ($25,-)
Lipliner = €13,- ($19,-)
Brush cleaner = €10,- ($14,-)
#187 Duo Fibre brush = €50,- ($75,-)
#239 Eye shadow brush = €27,50 ($40,-)


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_it pisses me off that we have to pay so much more for makeup when other countries get them cheaper _

 
Oh yeah, the prices in Europe for cosmetics are insane, especially drugstore make-up is getting WAY too expensive. For a few euros more you can buy Clinique and MAC. 

It really infuriates me that we pay up to €12,- ($17,-) for a drugstore lipstick and €15,- ($20,-) for a drugstore mascara while they pay only a fraction of the price in the U.S. Don't even get me started on high end cosmetics. A Chanel or Dior mascara is €25,-($34,-) and we pay up to €40,- ($60,-) for a blush or foundation. All prices have doubled since we got that §#!% Euro in 2002 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We can't return (used) cosmetics either (so tough luck if you buy the wrong shade foundation) and we can also forget about things like BOGOF's and 50% off sales.


----------



## Moonspell (Feb 24, 2008)

I pay for each eyeshadow 16,50 EUR.
Everything here is so expensive because of the (VAT) Value added tax - 21%


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah it's outrageous here, I'm always bitching about it. I'm a student, I can't afford to feed my addiction lol.

Here:
Eyeshadows are $29 USD
Paint Pots are $32 USD
Blush are $35 USD
Lipsticks are $32 USD
Foundation is around $52 USD
Concealer is around $29 USD
Pigments are $37 USD
Eyeliners are around $32 USD


----------



## frostdoll (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_M* 

 
_ All prices have doubled since we got that §#!% Euro in 2002 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We can't return (used) cosmetics either (so tough luck if you buy the wrong shade foundation) and we can also forget about things like BOGOF's and 50% off sales._

 
Same here about everything! Though Mac is the only brand that hasn't raised their prices as much as the others. My very first Mac eyeshadow pre-Euro costed me about 25.000 lire which was expensive at the time but about 12/13€, now it's 15€. Drugstore brands like L'Oreal or Rimmel went from 4/6€ to a whopping 12€ in a blink! This is why I gladly stick to Mac.


----------



## Sophia84 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Greece:*

eyeshadow: 15.5 euros (23 US$)
paints: 20 euros (29.6 US$)
fluidline: 17.5 euros (26 US$)
Liquidlast liner : 20 euros (29.6 US$)
pigments: 25 euros (37 US$)
lipglass: 15.5 euros (23 US$)
lipstick: 17.5 euros (26 US$)
Studio Fix Fluid : 27 euros (40 US$)
MSF: 29 euros (43 US$)
powder blush: 20 euros (29.6 US$)
Fix+ : 17 euros (25 US$)
Cleanse Off Oil : 27 euros (40US$)
187 brush : 45 euros (66.7 US$)
190 brush: 40 euros (59 US$)
239 brush: 26 euros (38.5 US$)
brush cleanser : 10 euros (14.8 US$)


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

OMG I cannot imagine paying 32 for a lipstick! Thats around double what we pay here in Canada. (16.50)

Its interesting to see the vast differences...like in Canada the prices for an e/s pot, lipstick (regular not a slimshine) and lipgloss are all the same, 16.50. But some countries they really vary. Yeaouch. 

Congrats to you guys for keeping up your habit, very expensive in many of your countries!!


----------



## Ericita (Feb 24, 2008)

Prices here are between 150% - 200% prices stated in the USA page, depending on the item (sometimes even a little bit more than 2x
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

I'm from Chile.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_OMG I cannot imagine paying 32 for a lipstick! Thats around double what we pay here in Canada. (16.50)

Its interesting to see the vast differences...like in Canada the prices for an e/s pot, lipstick (regular not a slimshine) and lipgloss are all the same, 16.50. But some countries they really vary. Yeaouch. 

Congrats to you guys for keeping up your habit, very expensive in many of your countries!!_

 
Thanks for all your replies!! I also think it is very interesting to see how much (or less) you have to pay for MAC in the different countries. 
Well, I will keep on saving my money


----------



## tripwirechick (Feb 24, 2008)

*New Zealand Pricing*

Eyeshadow - $34 (US$27)
Lipglass/lipstick - $38 (US$30)
Pigments - $48 (US$39)
Quads - $92!!!! (US$74) you get the idea...
Paint Pots - $40
Fluidlines - $34
Mascara - $25-$35
Blush - $44
Beauty Powder - $48
MSF - $52
Eye/lip pencils - $34-$36
Cleansers - $40
Moisturisers - $60-$70 (just bought Moisturelush for $68)
Foundations are in the $60 range also

When I found out the prices of MAC in the US I almost cried!!! It's almost enough reason for me to move there, lol.


----------



## glamqueen1 (Feb 29, 2008)

We have to keep in mind that the US dollar rate is at it's lowest point right now, which makes it a bit unfair in the calculations. 1 $ used to be over 9 sek, today it was 6.15 sek. Not strange that I would get twice as much for my money in the US..


----------



## pumpkincraze (Mar 1, 2008)

here the converted prices in USD are as follows:

e/s pot - $27
e/s pan - $21
4-pan palette - $10
any kind eye pencils - $27
shadesticks - $27
paint pot - $33
pigment - $37
metal-x creme shadow - $30
glitterliner - $30
liquidlast - $30
fluidline - $30
mineralize e/s - $34
heirloom e/s palettes - $75
pre-made quads - $75
l/s - $27
l/g - $23.5
blush - $36
msf/msf natural- $45
182 brush - $90
129/116/109/190/188 - $62
187 - $65
134 - $100
e/s brushes range between - $35-$58
heirloom brush sets - $95
brush cleanser - $12
latex wedge sponges - $6
cream foundations - $56
studio Fix - $48
liquid foundations - $48
prep+prime skin - $57
prep+prime face spf50 - $62
fix+ - $25


----------



## Purity (Mar 1, 2008)

*pumkincraze:  *in which country do you live?


----------



## heykitten (Mar 1, 2008)

tripwirechick, i feel your pain! living in NZ as well, and with no MAC counter in my city (i ended up buying a few dupes from trade me, argh!). very sad situation indeed. i was able to pick up quite a few MAC products in china. while i was worried about fakes, my friend assured me genuine products can be bought from the authorised sellers i.e. the counters in the department stores. i think there is an approx $10 difference, this adds up easily, trust me. more than the price you pay in the US, but better than NZ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




blush - Y190 ($33NZ)
lipglass - Y150(?) ($26NZ)
fluidline - Y180 ($32NZ)
powerpoint/kohl eyeliners - Y170 ($29NZ)
a-mei l/e eyeshadow palette Y360 ($63NZ)
eyeshadows - Y140 ($24)

there are more, but the regular products are around the Y100-Y400 mark, pricer products being the foundations etc. i'm not sure about the prices for the brushes. the antiquitease l/e travel brush set was around the Y600 mark, i regret not getting this *cries*

forgive me, but this is what i can remember off by heart. the prices may be off Y10 give or take. 

we are severely ripped off with drug store lines. converted into NZ dollars, most would be half the price we pay here.


----------



## captodometer (Mar 2, 2008)

New Zealand MAC prices are crazy.  The only thing I would purchase at a counter here is the brush cleanser($22 NZ): it's flammable so friends in the US would have difficulty shipping it here.


----------



## heykitten (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_it's flammable so friends in the US would have difficulty shipping it here._

 
really? does this only apply to liquids, or with all cosmetic products? i know airlines are strict with the carry-on policy & i assume security is tight (and infuriating) in the US, would the postal service be similar?

that's really unfortunate to hear, since a friend is willing to send goodies i can't get here.


----------



## user79 (Mar 2, 2008)

It's really expensive here, sorry I don't know the prices off the top of my head, but similar to what the other people haven been stating. 

I've really gotten into swapping recently because of it, makeup is just so expensive here. Even with shipping from the States, it's still like so much cheaper!!


----------



## captodometer (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heykitten* 

 
_really? does this only apply to liquids, or with all cosmetic products? i know airlines are strict with the carry-on policy & i assume security is tight (and infuriating) in the US, would the postal service be similar?

that's really unfortunate to hear, since a friend is willing to send goodies i can't get here._

 
For MAC brush cleaner, the box in New Zealand is marked as flammable.  I'm American, but I don't remember if the US boxes were marked this way or not.  It wasn't really an issue until I moved here and realized how much MAC costs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not as obvious as perfumes, which most people will realize contain alcohol and therefore can potentially burst into flame. Unless the USPS clerk is a real stickler for detail, brush cleanser will be shipped overseas without a problem because they won't realize that it's flammable.  But I prefer not to take the chance; this is one of the few products that doesn't cost 2.5 times the US price in New Zealand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And we do get ripped off for cosmetics here.  Cover Girl mascara costs US$ 4.50 at Wal Mart, our equivalent of The Warehouse.  And you routinely get bonus buys of a two pack for US$ 6.87.  One costs NZ$18.99 here, or about US$ 16. In New Zealand you are entitled to be clean and not to stink, so soap and  deodorant are cheap Anything that is purely cosmetic, you pay dearly for:-(


----------



## Babylard (Mar 3, 2008)

wow guys, and i thought i was paying a lot for mac in canada!


----------



## ilovecheese (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks like the Estee Lauder strategy seems to be neglecting a huge segment of the customers outside of US.
Here are the prices in India:
Eyeshadow pot - Rs.750 ($19)
MSF - Rs.1,750 ($44)
Lipglass - Rs 1,100 ($28)

Plus we have only 2 stores in the whole country, in Mumbai and in Bangalore (where I stay). So that's only one dedicated store in 2 cities(unfortunately I have yet to buy anything from there.) I've only bought MAC Studio Fix pressed powder (I absolutely love it, though) from Thailand. MAC isn't nearly as famous as Clinique or Dior. Overall we have a dearth of good domestic brands.


----------



## legolassildarin (Mar 3, 2008)

I think MAC has one of the most expensive stuff in India
$1 = approx.Rs.750 Indian Rupee
Eyeshadows - Rs.750
Studio fix fluid foundation Rs.1550
Plush lash mascara Rs.670
Fluidline -Rs.870
Blot powder (loose) Rs.1200
Sheertone blush Rs.1080
Lipgeleé Rs.870
Paint Pot Rs.940
Lipstick Rs.920
Shadestick Rs.1000
Pigment Rs.1250
Fix+ - Rs.870
Blushcreme Rs.1080
Hyper real foundation Rs.1800
msf - Rs.1350

India doesnt have Pro products which I'm dying to get from Dubai or Singapore


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 3, 2008)

MAC is really expensive in France too, here's the prices that we have to pay for:

eye shadow: 15€ ($23 USD)
blush: 19€ ($29 USD)
lipstick: 17€ ($26 USD)
MSF: 24€ ($36,50 USD)

It's pretty much the same in Europe apparently, I see that the prices in Greece & Germany are quite similar. Fortunately I have the Pro card, otherwise I don't think I would have bought that much... I've recently bought the 182 buffer brush in England  for £19,50 with my pro discount (=25,49€) instead of 27€ here... hey that's something anyway!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Mar 3, 2008)

And I thought that MAC was expensive in France! Well, it is, but still less than in a lot of other countries, it seems.
1€= 1.52 US$

e/s: 15€ (23$)
fluidline: 19€ (29$)
paints: 16€ (24$)
pigments: 19€
blush: 19€
MSF: 24€ (36$)
l/s: 17€ (26$)


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok maybe I'm on my own here but I think the UK and US prices are just as affordable if you reside in either country- not sure if that makes sense but IMO I don't find MAC that expensive, BUT with the strength of the £ vs $ (£ virtually twice as much as the $) I would definately stock up if I went abroad but I doubt I would go through the hassle of ordering online from the US.


----------



## illini2008 (Mar 21, 2008)

Prices in Singapore aren't _that _bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Single Eyeshadow - $26 (US$19)
Fluidline - $28 (US$20)
Nail Lacquer - $19 (US$14)
Paint Pot - $33 (US$24)
Lipstick - $28 (US$20)
Lipglass - $27 (US$20)
Eyeshadow quad - $59 (US$43)
Powder Blush - $34 (US$25)
187 brush - $83 (US$60)

Ah, this is reason enough to move to the US!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 21, 2008)

Does anyone know the price for MAC in Hong Kong or Japan?


----------



## Risser (Mar 21, 2008)

Prices in Taiwan
NTD30.67 = US$1, NTD = New Taiwan Dollar (find more info on wikipedia)

Lipglass / Lipstick - NTD580 
Eyeshadow - NTD520 
Mineralize Eye Shadow - NTD650
Eyeliner Pencil - NT550
Liquidlast Liner - NTD650
Glitter Liner - NTD600
Pigment - NTD750 
Eye Quad - NTD1450
Paint Pot - NTD600
Fluidline - NTD600
Mascara - NTD550
Eye Brows - NTD550
Blush - NTD680
Beauty Powder - NTD800
MSF - NTD900
Liquid Foundation / Studio Stick - NTD1100
Prep+Prime Skin Enhancer - NTD900


----------



## Risser (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 

 
_Does anyone know the price for MAC in Hong Kong or Japan?_

 
Prices in Japan(The YEN is the currency of Japan.)

Lipglass - YEN2205 ~ 2940
Lipstick - YEN2940
Eyeshadow - YEN2415 
Eyeliner Pencil - YEN2310 ~ 2520
Lip Pencil - YEN2100 ~ 2415
Liquidlast Liner - YEN3255
Glitter Liner - YEN2625
Pigment - YEN3780 
Eye Quad - YEN4725
Paint Pot - YEN2045
Fluidline - YEN2520
Mascara - YEN1575
Blush - YEN3150
Beauty Powder - YEN3360
MSF - YEN3885


----------



## fxckslutrock (Mar 21, 2008)

im from brazil and i cant buy mac here because its to expensive...
the only price i know is that lipstick cost about 68 reais (US$42,50)


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2008)

At the moment I am saving money for the 182 brush. It costs 49 € here - that are unbelievable US $ 77.00 at the moment.

For a brush... hello?!


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 29, 2008)

I know what you mean, I don't actually own any MAC brushes because of the prices. I think one day I'm gunna get a friend to ship me stuff from canada, I really need a foundation, prep n prime and some brushes.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh gosh, I know now NOT to shop for MAC when I'm overseas!!!! I live in Canada and the prices are alright, but I prefer to buy my MAC when I'm in the US.  Prices are lower, even with the exchange rate, and tax is a LOT lower.  Paying 13% tax in Ontario really sucks!!


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 30, 2008)

I actually think the prices have gone up here, yet the aussie dollar is still pretty good. I might be wrong but I bought a blush awhile back for $38 and now they're $40 arg.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_For MAC brush cleaner, the box in New Zealand is marked as flammable. I'm American, but I don't remember if the US boxes were marked this way or not. It wasn't really an issue until I moved here and realized how much MAC costs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not as obvious as perfumes, which most people will realize contain alcohol and therefore can potentially burst into flame. Unless the USPS clerk is a real stickler for detail, brush cleanser will be shipped overseas without a problem because they won't realize that it's flammable. But I prefer not to take the chance; this is one of the few products that doesn't cost 2.5 times the US price in New Zealand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And we do get ripped off for cosmetics here. Cover Girl mascara costs US$ 4.50 at Wal Mart, our equivalent of The Warehouse. And you routinely get bonus buys of a two pack for US$ 6.87. One costs NZ$18.99 here, or about US$ 16. In New Zealand you are entitled to be clean and not to stink, so soap and deodorant are cheap Anything that is purely cosmetic, you pay dearly for:-(_

 
Hear hear!!!!! totally agree with what you said in the last paragraph. but then everything is expensive - the one foundation that ive found that matches mt skin is NZD$85!


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 27, 2008)

From reading this prices seem the worst in NZ (I'ma Kiwi living in Australia) I dont think I could cope if I had to move back, not to mention there are far less stores. 
Im going to the US in september and I'm saving for the haul of a lifetime. What I would spend here on say a foundation, a couple of e/s and a lipgloss $150+ could buy me SO much more in the US.


----------



## MzFit (Jul 28, 2008)

I am pretty sure prices went up here in Canada an eyeshadow was $16.50 no it is $17 at least on the website. Also in store when I had purchased my mineralized eyeshadows some were $21.50 and some $22. Does anyone know is MAC rasing there prices?


----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzFit* 

 
_I am pretty sure prices went up here in Canada an eyeshadow was $16.50 no it is $17 at least on the website. Also in store when I had purchased my mineralized eyeshadows some were $21.50 and some $22. Does anyone know is MAC rasing there prices?_

 
They should have raised the prices in the US in July.


----------



## magia (Jul 31, 2008)

Lipstick 18 euros
Eyeshadow 15,5 euros
Fluidline 17 euros
Paint pot 19 euros
Paint 18 euros
Lipglass 17 euros
Powder blush 20,5 euros
MSF 26 euros

So expensive here in Finland! MAC is so so cheap in the USA, so you girls there are so lucky!


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 1, 2008)

MAC WAS BOUGHT BY ESTEE LAUDER????? I had nooooo idea


----------



## juaini (Aug 2, 2008)

For Malaysia, prices generally marked up about 20% across the board. I don't really mind since we're um, far away. what i hate is that they're ALWAYS out of stock of a LOT of stuff. Paint pots, fluidlines, e/s refills and empty palettes are pretty much impossible to find. Also some brushes. The only refills they have are usually the matte stuff. And when you ask, they always tell you the products have been on order for months and they have no idea when they'll get them in.

ergh.


----------



## lady_mc_beth (Aug 5, 2008)

is there anybody that know the price of refill pan for eyeshadow in US ?


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 5, 2008)

Here the prices are the same as in Germany, 15,50€ for and eyeshadow and the shadesticks for example are 18€ That's a lot of money for a student to be. Yesterday I went for a shopping spree and ended up spending 98€ for MAC, that's 151$, think about that.. 
For that I got two shadesticks, Sea me and Lucky Jade, a 316 brush, one lipstick and a Sonic Chic blush..


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_ Paying 13% tax in Ontario really sucks!!_

 
lol, I live in Alberta and paying 5% still sucks when you know you can get way cheaper in the States..
if you get some MAC in the US, could you get me some too?


----------



## jbid (Aug 6, 2008)

let me tell you about mac prices in turkey (converted to $)
e/s pan $21,5
e/s pot $28
l/g $24
l/s $28
shadestick $33
paint $32,5
blush $34
studio finish concealer $30
with minimum salary: $373!
no wonder why i feel so guilty every time i leave mac with a bag.

edit:
msf natural $44
baby kabuki (i think 181) $68
sonic chic blush $36


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 6, 2008)

Anyone know how much MAC is in Mexico?  I'm assuming the prices aren't that much different than US prices,  but I'm taking a trip to Cabo San Lucas at the end of the month, and if the prices are a little cheaper than they are in the US stores I'll make an effort to take a trip to the MAC store and do a little haul.


----------



## drieyes (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anybody know MAC prices in Dubai?


----------



## georgiabarredo (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lady_mc_beth* 

 
_is there anybody that know the price of refill pan for eyeshadow in US ?_

 
if i'm not mistaken its like $9.50 or 10.50... i cant remember for refill pan eyeshadow...

gosh i guess i'll never complain again about the prices here in US bcoz its sooo much more expensive elsewhere..


----------



## drieyes (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *georgiabarredo* 

 
_if i'm not mistaken its like $9.50 or 10.50... i cant remember for refill pan eyeshadow...

gosh i guess i'll never complain again about the prices here in US bcoz its sooo much more expensive elsewhere.._

 
Since the price increase in July 2008, the refill pan eyeshadow is now US$11.


----------



## karenn (Aug 11, 2008)

not sure if we have a full list of mac price in nz. there are some of them:
all in NZD
mineralized skinfinish light m $52
mineralize blush $48
mineralise eye shadow $42

hope its helpful. I have price for other item. but need time to find the receipt. maybe update it later


----------



## Nadeshda (Aug 16, 2008)

Portuguese prices:
Mineralized blush - 21.40€ (31.40USD)
Lipglosses (including Lustreglass, Plushglass, Lipglass & Slimshines) - 15.15€ (22.20 USD)
Lipsticks - 17.15€ (25.15USD)


----------



## nazia (Aug 18, 2008)

It's not just MAC which is so much more expensive over here in Europe - it seems most higher end cosmetic companies charge us insane prices!

It really does get frustrating and I'm hoping to find someone who will CP for me soon. The only problem with that is, of course, shipping and customs! We can't win!


----------



## rt66chix (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *drieyes* 

 
_Does anybody know MAC prices in Dubai?_

 
I was there a couple years ago and it seemed that the prices were just a dollar or two higher than here in the U.S. when you convert to dollars.


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 4, 2008)

The 182 is 54€ and the 227 is 35,50€ in Finland


----------



## The Biz Wiz (Sep 8, 2008)

Icelandic prices.
MAC is hideously expensive in Iceland (as is everything else) and the reason for my future gigantic MAC haul in the USA.

Prices (equivalent US dollars in brackets)
Eyeshadow: 2090 ISK ($23) - $14.5 at MAC in USA
Lipglass: 2290 ISK ($25.5) - $14 at MAC in USA
Lipstick: 2290 ISK ($25.5) - $14 at MAC in USA
Paint pot: 2690 ISK ($30) - $16.5 at MAC in USA
Eyeshadow refill: 1490 ISK ($17) - $11 at MAC in USA
Matte gel: 2790 ISK ($31) - $17.5 at MAC in USA

Brushes:
#116: 4490 ISK ($50) - $32 at MAC in USA
#213: 2790 ISK ($31) - $22.5 at MAC in USA
#189: 5590 ISK ($62.5) - $40 at MAC in USA
#219: 3390 ISK ($38) - $23 at MAC in USA
#224: 3890 ISK ($43.5) - $28 at MAC in USA
#227: 5190 ISK ($58) - $30 at MAC in USA
#239: 3690 ISK ($41) - $24.5 at MAC in USA
#252: 4290 ISK ($48) - $29 at MAC in USA
#316: 2890 ISK ($32) - $19 at MAC in USA

NB: the US dollar has strengthened against the ISK by 41% since January 1 this year. That means when I convert to dollars now the dollar amount is 41% lower than it would have been in January.
For example: 189 brush is 5590 ISK, that is $62.5 using today's currency exchange. But using January's currency exchange, the dollar amount would have been $88! 

This is exactly the reason why I have a very loooooong MAC shopping list for my October trip


----------



## Rennah (Sep 18, 2008)

Bermuda prices: (USD$)

Pigments: $24
Eyeshadow $18.50
Pro Longwear Lustre Lipcolour duos: $25

No taxes, btw.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 18, 2008)

Prices in Czech Republic (conversion in USD)

Eyeshadows - 430CZK - $25.50
Prep + Prime For Eyes - 460CZK - $27
Fluidline - 460CZK - $27
Brush #210 - 430CZK - $25
Pigments - 650CZK - $38
Shadow Paint - 500CZK - $30
Cult of Cherry e/s - 1070CZK - $64
PRO Colour Palette (15) - 400CZK - $24
PRO Colour Palette (4) - 100CZK - $6
PRO Pan Refill - 320CZK - $19
Blush - 570CZK - $34


MAC is not cheap here. I'm not sure how many locals actually shop there. One of the makeup artists told me most of their customers are expats (like myself). 

Things are cheaper in USA. I got my BF who was on biz trip twice in US in June/July to bring home some Coach, Tiffany and camera lenses. I was too afraid to get him to shop for me at MAC because he'd probably kill me


----------



## user79 (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_Ok maybe I'm on my own here but I think the UK and US prices are just as affordable if you reside in either country- not sure if that makes sense but IMO I don't find MAC that expensive, BUT with the strength of the £ vs $ (£ virtually twice as much as the $) I would definately stock up if I went abroad but I doubt I would go through the hassle of ordering online from the US._

 
Anyhow, ordering from MAC online stores from other countries than the one you reside in is not possible. I live in Switzerland and I can't even order online from the German MAC site, and def not the US one. It seems that MAC is determined to keep overcharging people from certain countries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've only bought 1 cosmetic brush here in Europe, all my brushes I had bought in Canada or had my mom send me from there, or I ordered from other companies online. Cosmetics in general are very expensive here, even the drugstore ones. I pay about $20 for a drugstore mascara from Max Factor!! 

What I suggest is find a CP partner from the States, or try to buy more items from private sellers on Specktra.* It saves you so much money! Especially if you want to buy brushes, try to find someone from the USA to CP you a brush haul, maybe offer them some monetary compensation. It's still going to be a lot cheaper than buying brushes in Europe or elsewhere, even with shipping. If the person sends you it privately, like not from a commercial retailer, you won't have to pay duty on it if it's marked as a gift.


**Please note CP requests and selling are not permissible in this or any other thread outside the Clearance Bin forum.*


----------



## kittykit (Sep 18, 2008)

I've tried to order from MAC USA once and have them shipped to my sister in NY but it's not possible because my AMEX card is a foreign card.

I'm paying US$17 for Maybelline mascaras here. MAC is twice more expensive in Czech Republic. It's even cheaper to buy MAC e/s in the UK.


----------



## igswonderworld (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I've tried to order from MAC USA once and have them shipped to my sister in NY but it's not possible because my AMEX card is a foreign card.

I'm paying US$17 for Maybelline mascaras here. MAC is twice more expensive in Czech Republic. It's even cheaper to buy MAC e/s in the UK._

 
I was able to purchase with my Foreign credit card and have them ship the items to my friend in Chicago, or to myself whenever I'm there and I had no problem whatsoever, but it may have been that I was able to give them a US billing address..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jbid* 

 
_let me tell you about mac prices in turkey (converted to $)
e/s pan $21,5
e/s pot $28
l/g $24
l/s $28
shadestick $33
paint $32,5
blush $34
studio finish concealer $30
with minimum salary: $373!
no wonder why i feel so guilty every time i leave mac with a bag.

edit:
msf natural $44
baby kabuki (i think 181) $68
sonic chic blush $36_

 
and of course let's not forget pigments!: $36 here in turkey vs. $19.5 in the U.S.

I think I'm just gonna order everything from the U.S website for as long as I can and then have my friend ship them over to me - for the shipping chargers are no where as expensive..


----------



## kittykit (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_I was able to purchase with my Foreign credit card and have them ship the items to my friend in Chicago, or to myself whenever I'm there and I had no problem whatsoever, but it may have been that I was able to give them a US billing address..



and of course let's not forget pigments!: $36 here in turkey vs. $19.5 in the U.S.

I think I'm just gonna order everything from the U.S website for as long as I can and then have my friend ship them over to me - for the shipping chargers are no where as expensive.._

 
When I was asked to enter my credit card details, there are only 2 countries in the drop down list - USA or Canada. I emailed them and was told they do not accept any other credit cards issued by banks outside these countries due to some issues.


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Sep 18, 2008)

In Norway MAC products cost almost the double amount of what it costs in the US, for example:
a pigment costs about 200NOK, which is about 35USD
an eyeshadow costs about 130NOK, which is about 23USD

So I would suggest not hoping to buy too much MAC in Norway if your planning on a vaction here, cause it's sickly expensive, + we only have two stores in the entire country.. Well, actually just 1 as of now, but a new one is opening this fall.


----------



## rzrz (Sep 18, 2008)

The LE mineralized eyeshadow duo cost RM70 (as of today, 1 USD = 3.47033 MYR) which also equals to .. USD$ 20.17. #187 brush cost RM180+-/ $53.30

It's not very bad comparing to other countries!


----------



## mayushka (Jun 5, 2012)

How are the prices in Austria? I'm mainly interested in lipsticks. Thanks!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 5, 2012)

mayushka said:


> How are the prices in Austria? I'm mainly interested in lipsticks. Thanks!


  	You can check the prices on the Austrian website

M·A·C Cosmetics | Home Page


----------



## mayushka (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

